# Whole house water softening



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just wondering it anyone has any experience with whole house water softening systems? 

I live in the West Midlands and the water is as hard as you like. I'm blowing though Tulsion MB115 at a rate of knots in my DI vessel despite saving it for final rinse only, and it's getting a bit expensive. 

Rather confused by these various types of whole house system, can anyone shed any light? :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I've never fitted one what sort are you after. From what I've heard the salt ones are the most effective but you need one tap unsoftened for drinking water and it can have adverse effects on certain boilers on the heating side. Where in the west midlands are you? I'm Coventry


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

We have had the following fitted,

http://www.twintec.com/water-softeners/technical-specifications/

It works really well, easy to maintain and with no electrics is continues to work even if the power is off.

I dont have it for the outside tap and I do have a drinking water tap in the house as well as the softened water is higher in salt content, its not so much of an issue for adults unless pregnant but children should avoid drinking it.

In terms of the house generally its loads better, a lot of the build up in the en suite has disappeared and cleaning toilets etc is so much easier, basically you just need to wipe it down.

What I will say is that i use it for the wool mitt wash and you get a lot more suds with softened water and less streaking once I rinse the car off.

Not the cheapest bit of kit but if i move I can take it with me and I reckon in a couple of years I will make my money back on house cleaning kit alone, without considering washing machines, dish washers and the like.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive got a block salt water softener fitted and a separate tape for drinking water.

I live in Suffolk so very hard water, i would never be without one now the bathrooms are so easy to keep clean with just a wipe as mentioned above.

I paid about £650 installed


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A domestic water softener system wont actually produce spot free water for your car washing, if that's your objective.


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

We have a Kinteco 2020 block salt water softener. Hard water tap is the outside tap, and we have a drinking tap in the kitchen.

No mains electric, can take it when we move. Have had this 14 years now, when we moved into our new build, and no lime scale build up at all, anywhere in the house, best money spent.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info all, definitely going to have a look at the mentioned systems. :thumb:

I'm near Worcester, reading from the tap on my TDS meter hovers around 460 ppm!



RaceGlazer said:


> A domestic water softener system wont actually produce spot free water for your car washing, if that's your objective.


I was hoping it could help reduce the amount of resin I need? I've got an 11l vessel and it's lasting absolutely no time at all. Reading 12 ppm after just a few rinses. Definitely can't justify buying more resin after this bag runs out!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Firstly, the 11L dumpy vessels are not the most efficient profile for maximum resin life, though many people buy them as they appear better value. The best profile is tall and narrow, to maximise the time the water is flowing over the granules.

Resin life also depends on how long you run the filter for - ideally, only as a final rinse off, having rinsed off shampoo with tap water. For a normal car, this should be under a minute.


----------

